# I could sure use some yahoo e-mail help...



## Fonzie (Nov 5, 2003)

I have zero trouble shooting ability on computers, so of course, I'm stumped on this one.

Three or four days ago I lost the ability to send e-mails on my yahoo account.
My computer is functioning normally otherwise, but I can't send replies to e-mails received.

fwiw, I did somehow get two e-mails to "send" yesterday after hitting the "retry" button many dozens of times.

I have re-started my computer, but that didn't help. 

Could somebody help me out ?

.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Yahoo mail is having issues, but they seem to bet getting on top of it.

Interestingly, you would be no better off with gmail, since some of their sending servers are blacklisted by spamhaus right now. I don't know what's up with that.

It's been a bad weekend for free email providers.


----------



## Fonzie (Nov 5, 2003)

Still not able to send emails today gre:


.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

That is why I have never and will never go with any e mail services other then my own ISP's Period.


----------



## mikellmikell (Nov 9, 2005)

G Mail spammed my entire address book Monday at 2AM luckly most of it was blocked by ISP's


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Hotmail has an RBL blocking problem right now also.

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1229300


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

arabian knight said:


> That is why I have never and will never go with any e mail services other then my own ISP's Period.


No ISP is immune to spam blocking. You just never know when I network abuser will find a way around whatever spamming protection might be in place. I used to run a dialup Internet service, and I can tell you that it happens.

I host my own email servers now. If course I have hosting clients in the same servers, but so far none have ever done any network abuse.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

arabian knight said:


> That is why I have never and will never go with any e mail services other then my own ISP's Period.


I've had a yahoo account that I got when I first went online that's worked fine for well over a decade. Its my permanent email address.

I have a gmail account for about 3 years now I use for things I am likely to be spammed by -- works great.

There is nothing wrong with free emails -- in fact they are much more reliable than an email address you lose when you move or change isps.


----------



## Fonzie (Nov 5, 2003)

Well, I've cleared my cookies and cache and that didn't help.

I also logged on to my secondary yahoo e-mail account {that I seldom use} and I can send e-mails from it no problem. 
To me that means my computer is fine and the problem must be somewhere in my primary e-mail account.

How to I e-mail yahoo ? I could not figure out how to do it.

.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Fonzie said:


> How to I e-mail yahoo ? I could not figure out how to do it.


I doubt it will do much good even if you do contact them. It's them, not you, and they know they have a problem. Emailing them isn't going to speed things up. They'll fix it when they fix it.


----------



## Fonzie (Nov 5, 2003)

I don't think yahoo is aware of the problem...

Firefox is my browser and has been for a while now.

I've been able to send e-mails on my other seldom used yahoo e-mail account with no problems. That's why I think the issue is with my primary yahoo account and not my computer.

To date I've done the following:

- Cleared cookies and cache
- Switched to "plain text" in my e-mail
- Java script is enabled
- Adobe flash player is enabled
- Restarted my computer
- Tried to use "system restore" to return my computer to an earlier date, but it keeps failing to complete. That makes me suspicious...

Still no progress.

.


----------



## devittjl (Jun 24, 2004)

I noticed that some times it goes into draft mode and you need to use crtl+Enter to send


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Fonzie said:


> I don't think yahoo is aware of the problem...


Either way, good luck on getting a rise out of yahoo support. Free clients don't get a lot of consideration.


----------



## Fonzie (Nov 5, 2003)

I can't believe it !
I changed my e-mail password and that fixed the problem.

Thanks to all who offered advice.

.


----------

